# Malcolm Young - AC/DC - Rest in Peace



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 18, 2017)

Damnit, just damnit.

Malcolm Young, AC/DC guitarist and co-founder, dead at 64

Malcolm Young, guitarist and co-founder of pioneering rock band AC/DC, has passed away, the band said in a statement Saturday. He was 64.

"With enormous dedication and commitment he was the driving force behind the band," the band said on its website. "As a guitarist, songwriter and visionary he was a perfectionist and a unique man. He always stuck to his guns and did and said exactly what he wanted."

Young founded the Australian rock band with his brother Angus in 1973. He was the group's rhythm guitarist until 2014, when the band announced he was taking a leave of absence for health reasons. It was later revealed he had been diagnosed for dementia.

Young's family said he passed away peacefully Saturday with his family at his bedside. He is survived by his wife O'Linda and two children.

"He leaves behind an enormous legacy that will live on forever," the band said. "Malcolm, job well done."


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 18, 2017)

Damn....  

Rest easy.....


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 18, 2017)

That sucks.  AC/DC is the one band that I had always wanted to see in concert but never did.   Legends.


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 18, 2017)

He'd been battling dementia for some time.  Sad.

Angus got all the attention.  Most of that badass AC/DC guitar sound though?  That was Malcolm.


----------



## CDG (Nov 18, 2017)

RIP Malcolm.  What an incredible band.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 18, 2017)

Fuckin' Rock On... Yeah, this thread may turn into a series of fave vids and will be short lived, but oh, the memories...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 20, 2017)

Sad news, one of the main bands that influenced me to be the bogan of awesomeness that I am today.


----------



## CQB (Nov 20, 2017)

Angus is the only original now.


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 20, 2017)

CQB said:


> Angus is the only original now.



Stevie Young, who replaced Malcolm, has a similar rhythm style so the band's sound continues on fairly well.  He even play's Malcolm's Gretsch Jet, or a version of it, IIRC.


----------

